
The most featureful high-level Vulkan lib by far is written in... Object Pascal? - three_dee_guy
https://github.com/BeRo1985/pasvulkan
======
ZootAllures91
The author of the library seems to be unusually prolific in general, if you
look at what their overall lineup of public GitHub repos consists of. They're
like the Pascal version of Fabrice Bellard or something.

~~~
rurban
149 contributions in this year? Multiply by twenty, then it would come closer.

